# Spay question



## cbull (Feb 14, 2011)

I have an Olde English Bulldog that is approaching 6 months of age. I'm want to get her spayed as I don't plan on letting her have pups. Here's my question. Is it best to spay before or after the first heat. I've read both. I've read if you spay before the first heat she won't reach her full potential growth wise or that she will be "leggier". Is this true?


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

If you check the archives, there have been several discussions about when to spay/neuter (see, e.g., Phoebe). Generally, yes it is best to wait, as waiting reduces orthopedic (your "leggier" concern), health (note that some risks of cancer go up, some down), and behavioral (aggression and fear) issues. However, in some cases, the benefits are slight and may be outweighed by the convenience to you, as the owner.

I recommend looking into the specific health risks common in OEBs, and seeing how early spay affects these conditions.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

I spayed my first lab Java at 6 months old...she went on to tear both ACLs at 13 months old. Her ortho surgeon said it appeared that her ligaments had not fully matured, they were not hardened the way they should have been at her age. Whether it's related to early spay, who knows...I know there is a study being done about early spay/ortho issues. 
I waited to spay my second lab until she was 18 months old and she isperfect.

I will never spay another dog before 18 months old again.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I agree, the hype is to spay/neuter really early, and if i was going to do it again, 18-24 months would be my window.. or not at all.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't plan to ever spay a dog again but if I did, I'd wait until after the first heat. TBH, I'd wait until 18 months.


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

I'll be waiting until my pup is at least 1.5 years old, probably 2 years, to spay. When I get a male, I probably won't ever neuter him.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i think i would probably spay around a year to a year and a half. if i remember correctly, their bones should be mature enough by then.....correct me if i'm wrong..please....

but i remember my vet telling me that spaying and neutering a dog should be done after a year and before two years....to allow for maturation.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

you should wait until she is 2 yrs old,bulldogs may be very fast at growing physically but they are very very slow mentaly maturing,the bone growth in a bulldog starts and stops at different ages ,but its up to you really shes your bully,karen


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

I had lucky spayed when she was 12 months old (3 months after her 1st season) ... I read tons of info on it and found there were pros and cons whether to have her done earlier but in the end I decided to wait until after her 1st season, I guess it is a personal choice on when to have a healthy dog spayed/neutered or whether to even have them done at all


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I think that there are pros and cons on both sides of the debate. I really used to buy into the 6 months rule of thumb, and the more I read and researched and talked to my vet, the more I started leaning in the other direction. 
Now I am fairly certain that I will spay my females after 18 months... if I do at all. I think it's one of those subjects that everyone should research for themselves, and make the decision.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/longtermhealtheffectsofspayneuterindogs.pdf <- That is a good read on the subject, by the way.


----------

